# Vets in Dunkerque



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Would anyone have details of a vet in Dunkerque please?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Pets, Vet*

Hi,

Hope this is of some use.

If coming from Begium way there is parking at De Panne and we saw a vet nearby so took the details for future ref>

Dr Johan Devloo
76 Westhoeklaan m-f 11-12h, 18-19h, sat 10-12h
De Panne 8660
Belgium

tel: +32 58 41 49 09


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

docteur christiane petry veterinaire 1148 bd du general de gaulle 62100 calais tel 0321347739 used her this weekend


----------

